# And You Wonder Why People Question Elections In The US



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

*U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*

A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.


Wow, the US ranks right down there with Mexico and Panama, we should be soooo proud.

Your thoughts?

.


----------



## BertramN (Dec 30, 2020)

The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election. They must, to remain a part of the impeached president trump's mindless cult.

Perhaps, given adequate time, some will recover.


.


----------



## K9Buck (Dec 30, 2020)

Perhaps you missed this thread:






						The 2020 election can be called many things, but it can't be called "open" and "transparent".
					

We're constantly being told that there was no fraud while simultaneously being denied the opportunity for detailed audits of the ballots and the "voters" in the contested states.  If the left truly valued the concept of "enfranchising" voters, they would support an open, transparent, and...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

BertramN said:


> The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election. They must, to remain a part of the impeached president trump's mindless cult.
> 
> Perhaps, given adequate time, some will recover.
> 
> ...




The study cited was concluded in 2019, if you had bothered to read the link you would know that, idiot.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Perhaps you missed this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See post #4.

.


----------



## K9Buck (Dec 30, 2020)

BertramN said:


> The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity....



Do you remember when your party masters claimed that the Russians interfered in the 2016 election?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


As already correctly noted: only conservatives are engaging in bad faith criticism of the integrity of elections, solely because they are unhappy with the outcomes of elections.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




So you're accusing professors from Harvard of being conservatives. I kind of doubt that. Any more deflections you'd like to throw out?

.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 30, 2020)

Many wonder why conservatives lie about ‘fraud’ that doesn’t exist and ‘cheating’ absent any evidence – it’s likely because conservatives are so dishonest and so incessantly lie that they don’t know what the truth is anymore, or care.


----------



## Arresmillao (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...



*
no I'm not surprised, we all know there are millions of moronic pussygrabber's cult followers that will believe any bat-shit crazy thing he says, even when his own experts attest that the 2020elections have been the cleanest elections in history, and that almost 60 crazy suits were thrown in the garbage at all levels of our judicial system. he is just a criminal sore loser...




*


----------



## forkup (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


Between the electoral college, gerrymandering and voter suppression the Democratic process is seriously distorted. Things that as it happens is all supported by the GOP and I'm guessing you.

I invite you to read the actual study. And then explain to me how the findings are NOT an indictment  about the Trump era?

It's either cynical or dumb to cite an article that not only doesn't support your own premise but actually directly contradicts what the GOP pursues as policy and you undoubtedly supports.


----------



## jackflash (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...



The RepubliCratic Duopoly Party(RCDP) has been seriously compromised for some time. I dumped the RCDP & married up to the then fledgling  Libertarian party in '84. This year we have landed two state Representative seats & still are holding onto one U.S. Representative seat. The good news is other 3rd parties are picking up both interest & members also. Hopefully we can get enough 3rd party membership to get the RCDP back to constitutional representation.









						Home | Libertarian Party
					

Previous Next Previous Next Together, we are the Libertarian Party. The Libertarian Party (LP) is your representative in American politics. It is the only political party that respects you as a unique and responsible individual. Our slogan is that we are “The Party of Principle” because we stand...




					www.lp.org


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 30, 2020)

forkup said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...


mass voter fraud is voter suppression


----------



## Claudette (Dec 30, 2020)

This election was the biggest fraudulent election in this countries history and there is more than enough evidence out there to prove it. To bad none of the Judges want to get involved. 

You can bet if Biden were Trump every lefty loon on the board would be screaming election fraud long and loud and I'd be screaming with them.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 30, 2020)

BertramN said:


> The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election. They must, to remain a part of the impeached president trump's mindless cult. Perhaps, given adequate time, some will recover.


They're so emotionally attached to this buffoon, I'd guess most who wake up won't admit it. 

A person's self esteem has to be thin and brittle enough to fall for this in the first place.  Admitting they were conned would just be too much.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity....
> ...


I believe it was everyone in the US intelligence community that claimed that the Russians interfered in the 2016 election and were behind the DNC hack.


----------



## TheParser (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...



Wow!

Harvard (Harvard!) would allow its name to be associated with such a report?

I predict some resignations are going to be demanded!


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 30, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But, like always, he didn't bother. He is a fucking idiot. He deserves execution.


You deserve a Twisted Tea.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


It says the biggest problem with US elections is not fraud but voter suppression.  The countries ranked above the US have easier access to voting, including things like mail-in ballots and same-day registration.  Interesting.


----------



## Batcat (Dec 30, 2020)

Joe Biden will be sworn in as our next president. However in a list of presidents in a far future history book there will be an asterisk by his name. More irrefutable evidence will emerge in the next few months that the 2020 Presidential election was rigged. There already is plenty of evidence but the liberal media is employing their monkey philosophy when it encounters Democrat malfeasance.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

Batcat said:


> More irrefutable evidence will emerge in the next few months that the 2020 Presidential election was rigged. There already is plenty of evidence but the liberal media is employing their monkey philosophy when it encounters Democrat malfeasance.


The evidence is always just around the corner, it just never seems to arrive.  Kinda like Trump's claims of illegals voting in 2016, he put together a commission that managed to find exactly nothing and quietly disbanded.  

Does the "liberal media" include the Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) and Attorney General Barr?


----------



## forkup (Dec 30, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Yes it would be, if it happened. The problem is it is hardly even being claimed and when it is the courts shoot it down. 

Or for that matter does the study say anything about it. It is not my link.


----------



## Batcat (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > More irrefutable evidence will emerge in the next few months that the 2020 Presidential election was rigged. There already is plenty of evidence but the liberal media is employing their monkey philosophy when it encounters Democrat malfeasance.
> ...




The liberal media is mainly composed of journalist, writers and talking heads on TV news programs. It works for the Democratic Party.  The Deep State is largely the alphabet intelligence agencies including the FBI, the CIA and DOJ. There is some overlap and certain politicians from both main political parties are Deep Staters.


----------



## citygator (Dec 30, 2020)

YOU FUCKING MORONS!!!!!

READ THE FUCKING REPORT.  It’s linked in the OP. 

The US was given low ratings for gerrymandering, difficult registration processes, and strict election laws. It was given high marks for vote counting, media coverage, results, and procedures.

Basically the exact opposite of what the OP intended and thinks he posted about as well as the uneducated lemmings on this site who parroted nonsense.

Please stop acting as politics is a religion and do some real reading... if you can.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...



The democrat party cheated their way into control of many big cities and several States and would not exist were our elections fair.  Thing like voter ID and an accurate voter database are an "existential threat" to their very existance


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...



You didn't seem to worry too much about election integrity in 2016.  Eh bub?

The patchwork silliness of our election apparatus needs to be addressed.  

We need a federally mandated official in each state to purge voter rolls, re-registration every five years with photo ID, uniform laws allowing for vote by mail (if you request it at the time of registration), uniform one month of early voting across the nation, and so much more.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2020)

citygator said:


> YOU FUCKING MORONS!!!!!
> 
> READ THE FUCKING REPORT.  It’s linked in the OP.
> 
> ...



All of what you said is true.  Liberals have been complaining about the voting system for generations.  It's good to see conservatives joining the fray.  Of course, they are only doing so because the blob lost and not because of any great injustice done to them; they merely didn't like the results.  Biden is Trump's daddy.


----------



## forkup (Dec 30, 2020)

citygator said:


> YOU FUCKING MORONS!!!!!
> 
> READ THE FUCKING REPORT.  It’s linked in the OP.
> 
> ...


Don't confuse them with facts.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

Batcat said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


Does Fox News or Rush Limbaugh employ their monkey philosophy when they encounter Democrat malfeasance?  Unless they are part of a vast conspiracy, everything eventually comes out.  If it is not out yet it more than likely doesn't exist.  

As for the 'Deep State' fantasy, you're way off base.  I know plenty of government people and they come from every political spectrum.  If there was a conspiracy there it would have been public long ago.  Most of the leftists that I know in government put their country and job first and would not break any laws for a political philosophy.  As for the FBI, the CIA and DOJ, they are among the most right-wing of government people.  The left-wingers tend to end up in the social agencies like education and housing.

That is the reality, you should try it sometime.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Many wonder why conservatives lie about ‘fraud’ that doesn’t exist and ‘cheating’ absent any evidence – it’s likely because conservatives are so dishonest and so incessantly lie that they don’t know what the truth is anymore, or care.




Why are you lying about there being no evidence. States violating their own laws is prima facie evidence, then add the more than a thousand sworn affidavits from people that witnessed fraud, and you have a shit load of evidence that you commies just chose to ignore.

But this thread isn't about that, it is citing a Harvard study that says the US has election integrity problems. Try addressing that study and stop deflecting from it.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




I'm going to start reporting you commies off topic posts. This thread is about a Harvard study that compares the US with other countries. If you can't address that study, get the fuck out of my thread.

.


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity....
> ...


Funny thing is they still claim the Russians interfered to give Don the win in 2016. But now, they claim the 2020 election was perfect. Crazy!


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

forkup said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




Here's what I actually support dumb ass.

1. Proof of citizenship to register to vote.
2. Photo ID for voting
3. Absentee voting should be rare and require a valid reason, with ID required.
4. Voter rolls should be verified every two years and names not verified should be removed.
5. Mass mail ballots should be outlawed, just like more than two dozen developed countries have done, because of the propensity for fraud.

Now tell the folks what you would object to and why.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

jackflash said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




This thread is about how our elections are conducted compared to other countries, not who is running.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

TheParser said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




I predict you're wrong, the Election Integrity Project has been ongoing for years.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




Generally that's not true, 26 European countries have outlawed mail in voting.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > More irrefutable evidence will emerge in the next few months that the 2020 Presidential election was rigged. There already is plenty of evidence but the liberal media is employing their monkey philosophy when it encounters Democrat malfeasance.
> ...




Would that be the same agency that was clueless about the largest hack of government agencies in US history, for almost a year?

.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 30, 2020)

BertramN said:


> The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election


30% of Democrats admit to believing there was massive fraud. Sorry not all Democrats got the memo.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 30, 2020)

My thought is that Donald's very own cyber security chief, AG Barr, 90 judges, REPUBLICAN Governors and Secretaries of State plus SCOTUS have referred to and ruled on this election.  NO corruption or widespread voter fraud.

JUST - PLEASE - STOP


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 30, 2020)

However the US has fallen to a Flawed Democracy status mostly because the supreme court threw out the voting rights act, and all the affected states immediately began purging legal voters based on race.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 30, 2020)

Batcat said:


> Joe Biden will be sworn in as our next president. However in a list of presidents in a far future history book there will be an asterisk by his name. More irrefutable evidence will emerge in the next few months that the 2020 Presidential election was rigged. There already is plenty of evidence but the liberal media is employing their monkey philosophy when it encounters Democrat malfeasance.



The ONLY history book asterisk will be for _*IMPEACHED_ Trump!


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




You're a liar. I've always supported election integrity efforts. Funny you didn't mention proof of citizenship to register. Also I think 2 weeks of early voting is adequate.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> However the US has fallen to a Flawed Democracy status mostly because the supreme court threw out the voting rights act, and all the affected states immediately began purging legal voters based on race.






.


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > However the US has fallen to a Flawed Democracy status mostly because the supreme court threw out the voting rights act, and all the affected states immediately began purging legal voters based on race.
> ...



Only free article I could find on it.









						American Democracy and the Willingness to Lose
					

The coming U.S. vote is worrying veteran election monitors used to watching global hot spots.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## citygator (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> This thread is about how our elections are conducted compared to other countries, not who is running.


This thread is a lame attempt to insinuate some world organization is questioning US election integrity. That is not what the report says. It says the integrity of our elections is impeccable but the strict access rules and manipulation of borders (aka gerrymandering) are world class bad.  Saddle up and address it or this thread is bunk.


----------



## forkup (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I'm not the one citing a link that doesn't support any of these premises, but claims that it somehow supports my position. So. I'd be very careful of calling people a dumbass.

As to me objectimg


OKTexas said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I'm not the one citing a link that doesn't support any of these premises, so I'd be careful of calling people a dumbass.

As to what I object to and why. I'll go over it point by point.

1. Is already being done. You have to state on your voter registration form that you are a citizen. Lying is a crime. Not only that but most state actively cross-reference the registration to information they have.  PolitiFact | Do states verify citizenship of voters in federal elections?
So I don't object to it. I object to the idea that it's a problem in the US. Neither does your study say it is.

2. Millions of people, eligible voters DO NOT have a voter ID.  FACT CHECK: Do Millions Of Americans Not Have Government Photo ID? - Conservative Daily News. On the other hand, despite actively searching for it states that have strict voter idea laws do not really have less voter fraud for as much as there is. In effect what you are saying is that you don't mind disenfranchising millions of Americans from voting because a few might take advantage of the lacks voter id laws and commit a felony. So yes I object to that. I object to the premise that a few hundred POTENTIAL cases of voter fraud warrant millions of people not being able to participate in Democracy. Something your link DOES support.

3. Why? A vote is a vote, is it not? Somehow, someone who doesn't go to a polling place personally is somehow not entitled to choose who they want to be as their leader?

4.  Again, why. Many states cross-reference their voter rolls against one another and casting votes twice in itself is again... A felony. The fact of the matter is again, that despite people looking for it it is simply rare for people to vote twice. What isn't rare is for people to be lacks about things like replying to a summons to appear in a courthouse to confirm you are registered to vote. So you are again saying you are comfortable with disenfranchising people from voting in order to combat a problem that doesn't really exist.

5. And yet no court has been convinced and few are claiming massive fraud in this election cycle despite mass mail ballots in this cycle. What HAS happened is that this election cycle has seen a historic voter turnout despite there being a pandemic. More people participating means a more Democratic result, exactly what should be to point of the Democratic process.

Every single one of the points you support has as a net result that fewer eligible voters are capable of voting. And I'm talking about millions of voters. That is what your study asserts as being one of the reasons for the US scoring so badly as a Democracy.

*So I just answered all of your points. Care to give a rebuttal that doesn't rely on name-calling?*


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...




Wasn't a free site, Bloomberg has a pay wall. Care to try again?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

citygator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about how our elections are conducted compared to other countries, not who is running.
> ...




All States engage in jerrymandering, you just think it's bad in red States. And access should be strict. Name one other country that doesn't require proof of citizenship.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

forkup said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




Illegals are already criminals, and criminals never lie, right? The problem is when States try to ferret it out, they are sued by you commies. Also your assertions that people don't have ID or access to get FREE ID is bullshit. ID is required for so many other things, social services, buy alcohol, driving, getting credit ect. People have the ability to get ID. 

Also attorneys in NV identified 3,500 people that voted in the State, by name and DOB, that no longer live in the State. They excluded military from their count. Will those people be prosecuted, I sincerely doubt it.

.


----------



## forkup (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


How do you get from non-citizens to illegals? You do realize those things are not the same right? As for them being criminals, that's again a leap but most illegals don't want to draw attention to themselves by casting one vote in a US election. In fact find me one case where that happened?

CITIZENS WITHOUT PROOF (brennancenter.org) 
U.S. GAO - Elections: Issues Related to State Voter Identification Laws [Reissued on February 27, 2015] 
Microsoft Word - Study Release Final.docx (wisc.edu) 
How many studies do you want that categorically states that there's a certain percentage of US citizens that lack photo ID?

As to Nevada.  Nevada Judge Shoots Down 25 Trump Conspiracy Theories | Law & Crime (lawandcrime.com) 
This is the problem you and by extension your fellow Trump supporters have. Not a single judge is supporting your assertions, regardless of political affiliation. This is also a function in a Democracy. That any allegations have to be proven before the courts. It does not matter what your "attorneys" claim. It matters what can be proven.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


Nothing stays secret forever.  2016 was a long time ago and no major election fraud has come to light.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Gerrymandering is a non-partisan disgrace but I'm proud to say that we in Virginia passed an amendment saying the redistricting from the 2020 census will be done by a non-partisan committee.  Sadly the Dems opposed it but, even though VA has turned Blue, the people voted in the amendment.  Who's next America?


----------



## Batcat (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...





OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...



Often it does seem the term intelligence agency is an oxymoron.


OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...



Often it does seem the term intelligence agency is an oxymoron.


OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...



Often it does seem the term intelligence agency is an oxymoron.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I've always been for the effort too..even when my candidates won.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2020)

TheParser said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...


Why?


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

Batcat said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The intelligence agencies are made up of the brightest people I know (much smarter than me) but they are not perfect.  Ask yourself how we know what missiles the North Koreans are developing?


----------



## Batcat (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



Actually evidence of voter fraud has emerged but is being ignored by the liberal media.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Why #3?  It is one of the thinks marked as a shortcoming in electoral process.  Anyone should be able to choose absentee.


----------



## Batcat (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Well hopefully they are right more often than they are wrong and we just don’t know about their successes.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 30, 2020)

Batcat said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


The US has probably never had an election without fraud but there has never been any hard evidence that a presidential result has been decided by fraud, certainly not in the last 100 years.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


US is not rated highly not because of election fraud but because of suppression of voter rights, gerrymandering, misinformation campaigns, lack of cybersecurity, and undermine confidence in the electoral process.


----------



## citygator (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


You haven’t addressed my point at all yet. The study you linked rated the security of elections as stellar. It’s the access to voting that is getting us low ratings as well as gerrymandering.  It’s not what your suggesting. It is in fact the opposite of what you are suggesting.


----------



## Batcat (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



You don’t find evidence unless an honest, unbiased investigation occurs. 

If we want to restore faith in our election system we need such an investigation. Of course if we do find evidence of election rigging somebody should  go to prison. Unfortunately high ranking Democrats are above the rule of law.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

forkup said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




Your old arguments concerning voter ID don't hold water. Voter participation has increased proportionally across States with and without ID requirements. Also the lawyers I mentioned in NV are not affiliated with Trump or his campaign and their evidence has never been presented to a court as far as I know. So keep spewing your commie fantasies and I'll continue to laugh at you.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...




Got to love how you commies hedge your words, always throwing in little caveats, making your lies, "little white lies", in your eyes, instead of "whoppers". LMAO

Here's a clue commie, lies are lies.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...




It won't matter who does it, the legislature will have to approve it and there will be suits to change it. That's just the way things are.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




I disagree, but, that is not mass mailings to voter rolls that are inadequately maintained. And it's not doing it like they did in GA this election, where the request and ballot are not signature verified with the registration and no ID is required.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




Confidence in the electoral process should be questioned. When you have the media that are suppose to be holding politicians accountable to the people, becoming advocates for one side and putting out not just misinformation but pure propaganda, there can be no fair elections. Also voter suppression is a freaking myth, record turnouts in all States proves that.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

citygator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...




See post #69.

.


----------



## citygator (Dec 30, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Your OP is a lie. There is nothing in that report challenging election integrity. You did not read it and are dancing around like a drunk avoiding answering to it because you know I busted your lying ass. Keep dancing Jester.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 30, 2020)

citygator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...




Actually I did read it, but it was a point of reference to start a conversation, I'm not required to agree with all their conclusions. BTW, neither are you.

.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 31, 2020)

BertramN said:


> The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election. They must, to remain a part of the impeached president trump's mindless cult.
> 
> Perhaps, given adequate time, some will recover.
> 
> ...


Are MIT scientists Right Wing Nut Jobs who are part of "Trump's Cult"?


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 31, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


That's how Obama was elected....Fraud.  The MSM is complicit as they promote the Democrat talking-point propaganda, 24/7,,,,,,


----------



## forkup (Dec 31, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> Voter participation has increased proportionally across States with and without ID requirements.


 That's great. Show me the study that allows you to make that statement? I have backed up my claims so now it's your turn.


OKTexas said:


> Also the lawyers I mentioned in NV are not affiliated with Trump or his campaign and their evidence has never been presented to a court as far as I know.


 You think this statement helps you? A "lawyer" finds information and then chooses not to present it in a court of law? They have a name for something like this.... They call it "a claim" and everybody can claim anything they want, but it is no basis for prosecuting anybody.


OKTexas said:


> So keep spewing your commie fantasies and I'll continue to laugh at you.


 Go right ahead and laugh, being laughed at by someone who links a study that disagrees with their own position, who doesn't know theirs a difference between non-citizens and illegals, and who thinks that as long as someone says their a lawyer, any claim they make is enough reason to prosecute someone even when they don't present their case in a court of law is no great insult. In fact, to me, it seems to simply confirm an inability to argue the merit of their case.


----------



## TheParser (Dec 31, 2020)

Coyote said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Because Harvard is now (proudly) a "liberal" institution. 

It wants nothing to do with a report that could even suggest the possibility that there might have been fraud on November 3.


----------



## Bobob (Dec 31, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


Only losers (and not all losers) question the integrity of our elections, even when the outcome is overwhelming.


----------



## Camp (Dec 31, 2020)

BertramN said:


> The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election. They must, to remain a part of the impeached president trump's mindless cult.
> 
> Perhaps, given adequate time, some will recover.
> 
> ...


*Trump and his cult have tarnished America, but it's only temporary.*


----------



## forkup (Dec 31, 2020)

TheParser said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


That's good because nothing in the study even suggests the possibility of voter fraud. What it does suggest is that questioning election results without a valid reason for doing so is harmful to Democracy. It suggests that voter suppression laws, gerrymandering and the electoral college are equally so. Read the study I would say.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 31, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Many wonder why conservatives lie about ‘fraud’ that doesn’t exist and ‘cheating’ absent any evidence – it’s likely because conservatives are so dishonest and so incessantly lie that they don’t know what the truth is anymore, or care.



You have a short memory, Russiangate nothingburger.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2020)

TheParser said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...



But that is not what the report suggests.


----------



## Bobob (Dec 31, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Many wonder why conservatives lie about ‘fraud’ that doesn’t exist and ‘cheating’ absent any evidence – it’s likely because conservatives are so dishonest and so incessantly lie that they don’t know what the truth is anymore, or care.
> ...


The trouble with your response is that you believe whatever trump says and he is the consummate liar.
Heis in bed with Putin and that has become more obvious as time goes on.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


You are giving the standard argument used in third world countries to discredit democratic elections, misinformation and propaganda by the media and political factions will mislead voters. The basic idea is you can't trust democratic election results because you can't trust the voters because they are easily led and not capable of making rational decisions.   Since you have no faith in our electoral system, maybe you should propose something different.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...


you aren't criticizing anything because you agree the ends justify the means cheating is acceptable to you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


where is your proof? show it or shut the fuck up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


democrats are third world thugs but that's ok if the theft of this election is not rectified we'll fix it


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 31, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...



Ha ha ha, it is OBVIOUS you didn't read the link, your partisan bigotry was all you offered.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Trump lost the election by 7 million votes and followed it up with 50 lawsuits that were dismissed in state courts, federal courts and the Supreme Court by both conservative and liberal judges because he couldn't offered proof of his claims.  All that remains is destroying America's faith in our electoral system, a first step in the destruction of the United States.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 31, 2020)

The 


Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Time frame of the study is between 2012-2018, thus the Election Integrity  problem was already there, before this election came around.


----------



## d0gbreath (Dec 31, 2020)

G


bigrebnc1775 said:


> democrats are third world thugs but that's ok if the theft of this election is not rectified we'll fix it


Get to fixing, wingnut from the '80s. You must be pushing 60.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 31, 2020)

Who needs voting machine manipulation when they pick the people on the ballot and then MSM, facebook, google, and Twitter control the direction and narritive.  The dominion machine thing is just a distraction.  US leaders are chosen by those other than the common citizen.  You only feel like you voted.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Who needs voting machine manipulation when they pick the people on the ballot and then MSM, facebook, google, and Twitter control the direction and narritive.  The dominion machine thing is just a distraction.  US leaders are chosen by those other than the common citizen.  You only feel like you voted.


Neither  MSM, Facebook, Google, or Twitter, nor CNN, Fox News, the New York Time's or dozens of other media outlets have any control of the election.  In America, voters determine the outcome of an election.   Make no mistake there are forces at work in this country seeking to take control away from the voters by undermining our election process, manipulating election boundaries, discouraging voter turnout. and restricting who can vote.   They may claim they want to free our elections from fraud and corruption but in reality they want to restrict voting to the "right kind of people" and silence the "wrong kind of thinking."


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 31, 2020)

Bobob said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...



Didn't read the link, did ya?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Politicians, media, social media and PACs all lie with impunity, until there is criminal liability attached, nothing will change. People selling toothpaste are subject to more stringent laws.

.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Each side will continue to lie just as they have in the past because that is what the opposition does.  Hitting high when the opposition hits low is not  a winning philosophy in American politics.  Our political system is the result of having a democratic society and free elections where freedom of speech is paramount.  Our electoral system may have it's  flaws but it far better than the alternative, authoritarian elections.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Jan 1, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Correction. . Thats how our political election system started out years ago. .


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2021)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Presidential election campaigns in the early years of the republic were filled will lies, misrepresentation and real election fraud.  Ballot boxes were routinely stolen and stuffed.  Buying and selling of votes was common place.  Voter intimidation was real with voters handing their ballot to their employer or local sheriff.  There was no such thing as audits and recounts in most states.  Election regulations were set to favor those in office. Election workers and the supervisor of elections was often an appointed office. Voter registration was a tool of pollical machines to keep the opposition from voting. We didn't start cleaning up our elections until late in the 19th century.  Today, election fraud in US elections is rare.  However, our election laws leave a lot to be desired when it comes to campaign contributions, PACS, and statements by candidates.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




When the media carries the water for one side there can be no free elections. The electorate has to be informed, not constantly lied to and propagandized.

.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2021)

Liberals have been questioning the way we hold elections for years.  Conservatives have only started questioning the results because their lord and master lost.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



One would think that you, a law enforcement professional, would be arresting the alleged "thousands" of fraudulent voters and corrupt elections officials left and right.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 3, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


When a very large segment of the population, over 80 million voters believe that Trump at best, is a poor choice for president and at worst an immoral megalomania totally lacking in empathy, how would you expect mainstream media to react?  The media certainly shapes public opinion but also reflects public opinion.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 4, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Yeah, you can fabricate all kinds of warped justifications in your little commie mind. That won't change the fact that 96+% negative MSM coverage for 4+ years, and them refusing to give him credit for any of the great things he did for this country, that made them nothing but propagandist. They reflected only the portion of public opinion that they agreed with. None of you are worth the powder it'd take to blow your brains out.

.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 5, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


What the fuck is MSM?


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Jan 5, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Main stream media


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 5, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Wow, I really appreciate you opening your mouth and proving you're stupid. Carry on commie.

.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*


The 2020 election should restore faith in democracy for any who might have been wavering. Scrupulous oversight, certifications by Republican governors, secretaries of state, attorneys general, often after multiple recounts, a plethora of frivolous legal challenges ruled meritless by dozens of judges, Republicans and even Trump-appointees concluded, all the way up to the Supreme Court, insure their integrity. The fact that the results were entirely consistent with expectations - Americans having relentlessly disapproved of Trump for four years in independent survey after independent survey - is an additional affirmation of the reliability of America's democratic process, of course.

The alternative, self-serving proposition that the Cry Baby Loser posited with no evidence - that he won in a landslide - was obviously pulled out of his butt and would be best shoved back in.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 9, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...


Stealing a presidential election would be incredibly difficult because it is actually 50 separate elections conducted under different rules using different voting technologies from different companies.  Determining which states to target and how many votes to change in each state before the votes are counted might make a good movie and certainly some good conspiracy theories but it is not a subject for serious debate.   By far the greatest danger of election fraud is local elections.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...



I would compare America's 2020 election on par with a rigged Middle Eastern country's election.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 9, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> I would compare America's 2020 election on par with a rigged Middle Eastern country's election.


That is just the sort of thing one would expect a Trump cultist whose devotion is based upon emotion to fantasize.

A rational perspective provides a radically different point of view in which most Americans simply voted consistent with their relentless disapproval of Cry Baby Loser over four years when finally given the opportunity to do so.

The expected result was further confirmed by multiple recounts, certifications by Republican governors, secretaries of state, attorneys general, dozens of judges, and Trump's own sycophantic AG. Sentient beings concur.

Elsewhere, among those who loathe democratic self-governance, _this_ is the mindless attitude that shows contempt for evidence and logic:





*"I WON IN A LANDSLIDE!"




"TRUMP WON IN A LANDSLIDE!"*​


----------



## forkup (Jan 9, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...


And you base this on a rigorous examination of the facts, presented to judges who ruled favorably on that right?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 9, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> That is just the sort of thing one would expect a Trump cultis



I'm a Brit you dumbass. Keep your Trump and paedo Biden.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 9, 2021)

forkup said:


> And you base this on a rigorous examination of the facts, presented to judges who ruled favorably on that right?


No, observation over the years in UK's news.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 9, 2021)

forkup said:


> And you base this on a rigorous examination of the facts, presented to judges who ruled favorably on that right?


They are very_ emotiona_l folks. The heart has its reasons that reason knows not of.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 9, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> I'm a Brit you dumbass. Keep your Trump and paedo Biden.


Brits are not immune to Trumpery. Americans elected Biden.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 9, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Brit you dumbass. Keep your Trump and paedo Biden.
> ...



Yes, they elected a guy that sniffs and fondles children. I believe he's known as Paedo Joe. We have laws against that sort of thing in the UK but Democrats elect them in the US. Bizarre.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 9, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, they elected a guy that sniffs and fondles children. I believe he's known as Paedo Joe. We have laws against that sort of thing in the UK but Democrats elect them in the US. Bizarre.


Pissy Trump bum kissers would snivel about anyone Americans elected to clean up after their disgraced Cry Baby, of course.

What about all those pedophile pizza parties in the back of Cesar_ 'False Flag'_ Sayoc's TrumpMobile? (Joe always orders his with double _anchovies!)_


----------



## Flopper (Jan 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


The following is an update of US performance in the 2020 election with key findings.

1*.Election experts overwhelmingly rejected claims of widespread fraud occurring in their state during the balloting and vote tabulation stages of the 2020 U.S. elections. These assessments are fully consistent with evidence from the courts and the series of reports by state officials, federal agencies, and other authoritative sources.*

2.At the same time, this does not imply that experts believe that the performance of all stages in the 2020 American elections should be given a clean bill of health. Many commentators have been too quick to assume that if claims of voter fraud are baseless, and turnout rose, then other stages of the contest are likely to have worked equally well across all states. But election experts identified a series of structural problems undermining American democracy. As repeatedly highlighted in previous EIP reports, 5 of these include: *Electoral laws and gerrymandered districts favoring incumbents; campaign coverage by local press and TV news lacking fairness and balance while social media amplified misinformation; campaign finance lacking transparency and equitable access; communities of color experiencing difficulties in registering and voting; women and minorities candidates encountering barriers to elected office; and, the declaration of results generating lengthy disputes. At the same time, several strengths in the electoral process were also identified, namely: the fair and efficient management of electoral procedures and voting processes, and the professional performance of electoral authorities.*

3.Finally,expert assessments also indicate that compared with 2016, the performance of this contest displays several warning flags, namely worsening confidence in the integrity of American elections and falling public trust, challenges to legitimacy arising from threats of campaign violence, legal disputes about the process and results, and public protests about the outcome, as well as growing attempts at voter suppression. Some of the worst fears of foreign meddling and outright violence did not materialize during the election and its immediate aftermath, although these potential risks persist. To prevent further deterioration of public confidence in future elections, this report recommends that structural weaknesses should be addressed.








						PEI-US-2020 Report.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 9, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > I would compare America's 2020 election on par with a rigged Middle Eastern country's election.
> ...




And it only took States violating their own laws, Constitutions and the US Constitution to do it. You must really be proud.

.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


Too high.  
We are more like North Korea or Saddam Hussein's Iraq.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 9, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...



Ok...after that stupidity.........

I'm conviniced this is RightWingers Sock Puppet account


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 9, 2021)

forkup said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




The only judge that considered the merits of a case ruled in favor of Trump, the rest took every opportunity to not rule and cited every technicality in the book as an excuse not to review the merits of the cases.

.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...



You are correct.
Arguing with these buffoons gets you no where.

The remaining problem is we are now subject to obvious criminals who are more interested in self enrichment and pleasing China than helping Americans.

We'll get dozens of new Democrat Billionaires over the next 4 years....and tens of millions of new middle class bankruptcies and small business closures.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 9, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...




Wide spread fraud wasn't necessary, the election was supposedly determined by 42K votes in 4 key States.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 9, 2021)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > schmidlap said:
> ...




And thousands and thousands of jobs offshored again.

.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



There is no reasoning with these fools.
They are euphoric over the corruption right now because they think they "won" and America lost.
And many of them are not even American.  Just outside agitators.

There are forum plug ins which can help identify outside agitators who claim to be American......
by detecting Proxy use and non standard US based servers and hubs etc.
but it would require that the forum managers care.

Imagine if all the foreign agitators claiming to be American were called out and exposed.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...


Giuliani and the legal team presented conspiracy theories, evidence of the possibility of voter fraud, and minor violation of regulations that could not possibility change the election.  Trump's legal team knew that there was no chance of winning before they ever went to court. 

This was all about keeping election fraud on the minds of Americans.  It's the oldest tactic in politics, keep repeating the lie often enough and long enough and people will believe it without any evidence at all.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 9, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


*
NO.  YOU ARE WRONG.

The 4 states in question VIOLATED THE CONSTITUTION and did not follow procedures.

You are unwilling to learn the truth because you like the corruption.*


----------



## Flopper (Jan 9, 2021)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


In what way did they violate the constitution and procedures and in what way did that change election results.  Civil court challenges to election results are not just about wrong doing but wrong doing that resulted in a change in election results.  You can not hope to win a civil case seeking to change elections results without showing exactly how the actions you claim happened, actually changed the election outcome.  That was a major problem with all the 50 lawsuits.  They could not show what they claimed happed change the election outcome.  Thus case after case was promptly dismissed.

In one of the cases the Trump team successful showed that a republican observer was not allowed to come any closer than 12 feet of workers validating signatures on mail in ballots for several hours when the regulation was actually 3 feet.  The judge asked what was the damage; that is, how many fraudulent votes were cast.  Trump's lawyers could not answer so the Judge ask how many do you estimate could have been fraudulent?  One of lawyers said possibly several hundred if all the signatures were fake.  The judge reminded the lawyers that they were asking the court to revoke 81,000 votes.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 9, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




A sworn affidavit is used to establish probable cause in courts every day. There were more than a thousand such affidavits documenting irregularities and outright fraud in several States. You can pretend they don't exist all you want, that won't make them disappear.

.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 9, 2021)

Flopper said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



See, if you were THE LEAST BIT INTERESTED IN HONESTY, you would not have to ask this.

The US Constitution CLEARLY sets out that it is the Authority of the States LEGISLATURES to oversee electors and election matters.
IN EVERY ONE OF THE STATES THAT MAGICALLY FLIPPED,  THOSE RULES WERE BROKEN  and instead, the secretary of State or another unauthorized entity
made decisions about the elections that were not legally theirs to make.

I suggest you study the Constitution.
It was not written to benefit only republicans...it was (unfortunately) written to benefit EVERYONE....even the corrupt who steal elections


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> And it only took States violating their own laws, Constitutions and the US Constitution to do it. You must really be proud.


Cry Baby lost because 7 million more Americans cast their ballots against him, giving his opponent 306 electoral votes.

 In their futile attempts to deny the majority their democratic choice, The Trump cult's attacks upon Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and other Republican election officials, and well as judges throughout the land, Republicans and Trump appointees included, and even the Trump cult's violent insurrection directed against the U.S.Congress, have all failed.

It is time the Trump cult stopped fantasizing, stopped whining, and stopped their baseless attacks upon America.

Their Cry Baby was consistently unpopular throughout four years of Trumpery, and it was entirely consistent with that relentless reality when the American people disposed pf him at their first opportunity.

Man up, and hope that your Cry Baby Loser can do the same.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> And thousands and thousands of jobs offshored again.


You can snivel about your pedophile pizzas and every other paranoid delusion that afflicts you, but Americans have participated in their democratic right to self-governance, and no amount of whinging or mob attacks upon Congress will overthrow the will of the People.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> And thousands and thousands of jobs offshored again.


It is time that the bum kissers stopped chugging down the orange Kool-Aid® and woke up to reality.






*'He pulled the wool over our eyes': 
workers blame Trump for moving jobs overseas*









						'He pulled the wool over our eyes': workers blame Trump for moving jobs overseas
					

Trump pledged to stop ‘offshoring’ but manufacturing workers at GE and Carrier say Trump has broken his campaign promise




					www.theguardian.com
				



​


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



The only clause in the constitution that addresses elections held in the states is the Election Clause,  Article I, Section 4, Clause 1 of the Constitution (known as the Elections Clause) states "The Times, Places and Manner of holding Elections for Senators and Representatives, shall be prescribed in each State by the Legislature thereof; but the Congress may at any time by Law make or alter such Regulations, except as to the Places of choosing Senators.

The manner in which states conduct elections is left entirely to the states.  It is state laws and resulting regulations that specify how elections are managed not the US constitution. And any violation is not a violation of US constitution but state laws.

What you seem to fail to understand is that the violation of a state election law(s) or regulation(s) does not in itself invalidate an election.  The law sets the bar very high when it comes to taking away a person's right to vote by disqualifying their ballot. An election can not be nullified  or ballots revoked unless it can proven in court that the illegal activity changed the outcome of the election. Showing  isolated incidents of misconduct or lack of oversight, or what could have happen will always fail.


----------



## beautress (Jan 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


Democrats are ruthless in getting sex, and it didn't start at Chappaquiddick.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> 
> A 2019 report published by the Electoral Integrity Project, an independent project based out of Harvard University, found that U.S. elections from July 2012 through December 2018 rated *"lower than any other long-established democracies and affluent societies."* Each country in the index was given a score out of 100 based on assessments of the quality of each of its elections – including categories such as electoral laws, voter registration and voting process – one month after polls closed.
> The U.S. score of 61 – the same score as Mexico and Panama – is the second-lowest among liberal democracies and much lower than other countries in the Americas region, including Costa Rica, Uruguay and Chile. Denmark, Finland and Norway are among the top-ranked countries in the index, all with scores in the 80s.
> ...


Make it easier for people to vote.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 10, 2021)

beautress said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. Election Integrity Compares Poorly to Other Democracies*
> ...


Chappaquiddick was about sex?


----------



## beautress (Jan 11, 2021)

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Not entirely, but Mary Jo Kopechne was about a Kennedy "boss" whose sexual appetite was so vicious, that when it brought him that a pregnant affair caused him to accidentally drive into the waters at Chappaquidick where the threat ended with her accidental death, the mystery of which ended 2 days later, when a flimsy story emerged about a Kennedy's "good deed" of taking Mary Jo Kopechne home, when Ted Kennedy heroically swerved to miss a car and wound up miraculously with a head wound and memory loss issues about what really happened "night before last." etc, etc, etc., while Mary Jo drownned in that sinking car. His lawyers spoke for the hero, who 72 hours later, passed the breathalyzer test for alcohol drunkenness. On the TV screen, I saw  very uncomfortable Ted Kennedy listening to the lawyerly yarn. Rumors flew, and the Kopechne parents allegedly were handed a million dollar check for their loss.
So sociopathic man walks away from a death scene never to explain or mention it again. His solid marriage broke up a respectable amount of time later. Senator Kennedy was well known to have comforting times with a bottle of hooch doing the comforting to the end of his miserable days.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 12, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Joe Biden will be sworn in as our next president. However in a list of presidents in a far future history book there will be an asterisk by his name. More irrefutable evidence will emerge in the next few months that the 2020 Presidential election was rigged. There already is plenty of evidence but the liberal media is employing their monkey philosophy when it encounters Democrat malfeasance.
> 
> View attachment 435038


The rigged election started when the counting the vote stop, it happen at this precisely moment.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Dalia said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden will be sworn in as our next president. However in a list of presidents in a far future history book there will be an asterisk by his name. More irrefutable evidence will emerge in the next few months that the 2020 Presidential election was rigged. There already is plenty of evidence but the liberal media is employing their monkey philosophy when it encounters Democrat malfeasance.
> ...


If you saw it on Facebook it must be true.

Of all the conspiracy theories surrounding Trump and the election, my favorite is Spaceship Trump, last seen leaving Earth for the moon, has now reached distant galaxies.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


You’re acting in bad faith, have you been watching the entire election? If so, did you see the numbers like me and when the stop counting the votes happen ? After it was puts all in place and the election magically to change for your side? Prove me wrong and then we can talk, okay.


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 13, 2021)

Regardless of the outcome of an election the integrity of the system can only be insured when voter identification can be verified which requires  a system validating ones legal right to vote. Until voter identification is adopted and voter rolls audited and accuracy assured the issue of fraud will persist. Simple solution yet it remains the elephant in the room.


----------



## ClaireH (Jan 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Yes plus #6- Declare presidential elections as a national holiday so more workers can vote without losing pay.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 13, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




I'd have no problem with that, if they eliminate one of the others.

.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jan 14, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Dalia said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Why are you saying the vote counting stopped?   Vote counting stops only when all vote are counted or when there are delays such waiting to receive ballots from the polls or waiting for mail ballot verification.  Mail vote verification slowed the process down in this election so it took days instead hours to complete the count.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If you take the time to read the report on the 2020 election, you'll find the black marks against our elections are not election fraud but rather our election laws, district boundaries, voter registration procedures, campaign finance and media coverage.   In short, we do not do a good enough job of informing voters of the issues and facts and rely on the campaigns, social media, and news media who misinform voters.   Both our laws and district boundaries are politically slanted and our registration and election procedure in many parts of the country discourage minority voting.   








						The Electoral Integrity Project The Electoral Integrity Project
					

The Electoral Integrity Project is an academic research project based in Harvard and Sydney Universities. We focus on why elections fail and what can be done to fix this.




					www.electoralintegrityproject.com


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jan 14, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Bla Bla Bla .. That's been Bebunked. Everyone knows you cheated. Everyone!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2021)

We've got plenty of problems, but worrying about what other countries think sure as hell isn't one of them.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> ...


How about doing just a tiny bit of research before you embarrass yourself.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 15, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Today, election fraud in US elections is rare.


 Do you believe there was no election malfeasance in the 2020 Presidential election?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 15, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Why not just say the quiet part out loud?: Trump contested majority black districts only. Like him, you don't think those animals should be allowed to vote.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 15, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Today, election fraud in US elections is rare.
> ...


I seriously doubt that there has every been a national election without irregularities. In the 2020 presidential election there were 155 million voters casting ballots in 21,000 polling places and hundreds of thousands of mailboxes, to be counted at over 3000 vote processing centers in 50 states with over 50,000 employees involved.   However the risk reward ratio for electron fraud is incredibly high. There is little to be gained by stealing votes and a lot to lose.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Those were the areas you commies controlled dumbass, color had nothing to do with it. Your race card is rejected.

.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 16, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



If you haven't figured out by now that this was about not counting black votes, then I can't help ya - Dumbass


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 16, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Your thoughts?




Wish I could download or see the report or data without having to sign up.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 16, 2021)

BertramN said:


> The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election.




You really mean the Right.  Lots of Dems suspect it too but won't admit it.  Everyone knows it, but the more fervent ones like Cruz are willing to come out to SAY IT.  Put another way:  AT LEAST HALF THE FUCKING COUNTRY, Moron.  Don't try to make us out as if we were some screwball niche off in the corner.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Poor thing, it's about not counting votes cast contrary to law. Are you saying black folks are more inclined to violate the law?

.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 16, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



There was no voter fraud asshole. Not a single state reported more than ten fraudulent votes. Repeating the lie isn't gonna help your Donnie. This was about black voter suppression. 80% of the vote in those districts was going to Biden.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




You know your second sentence proved the first a lie, right? Get back to me when you're not spewing crap from both sides of your mouth. LMAO

.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 16, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Even if it was TEN votes per state (it wasn't) then you can't possibly claim "widespread voter fraud" that would have affected a single state. And keep in mind that the three fraud cases in PA were TRUMP votes. Has the Texas Lt Gov paid up on his offer yet, or will he continue to be a weasel?








						Pa. Lt. Gov. John Fetterman pesters Texas counterpart to pay $3 million for voter fraud cases
					

Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick offered up to $1 million for information leading to an arrest and conviction for voter fraud.




					www.pennlive.com


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > The RWNJs are the only people questioning the validity of the November Election.
> ...


Yeah, everyone knows it but there is no proof.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 16, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


They love to play word games.


----------



## alang1216 (Jan 16, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


He's a clue for you, not everyone who disagrees with you is a "commie".  Also, calling someone a "commie" makes you sound very old and very out of touch.  Just sayin.


----------



## alang1216 (Jan 16, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Like "shoot the messenger"?


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...




Stop acting like a commie and I'll stop calling you one. Simple concept.

.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The use of the word tells you a lot about the writer.






*                      I Hate Commies*


----------



## alang1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Fair enough but what have I said or done that is 'commie'?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 17, 2021)

Biden is an illegitimate swine


----------

